# Ich ikann kein Java-Programm starten



## Dieter Oechsle (16. Okt 2007)

Ich verstehe von Java gar nichts, möchte aber mit einem Java-Programm arbeiten.

Warum kann ich das Java-Programm (Datei 'geni_install-2.3.4.jar') nicht starten?

Betriebssystem Windows 98 SE

Das Java Control Panel zeigt an im Tab 'Java'

Java-Applet-Laufzeiteinstellungen
Java Runtime-Einstellungen
Java Runtime-Versionen
Produktname: JRE
Version: 1.5.0_11 
Adresse: C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_11
Java Runtime-Parameter: (leer)

Laufzeiteinstellungen für Java-Anwendungen
Einstellungen für JNLP Runtime
Java Runtime-Versionen 
Plattform: 1.5 
Produkt: 1.5.0_11
Adresse: http://java.sun.com/products/autodl/j2se
Pfad: C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\javaw.exe
Aktiviert: Ja

Bei Doppelklick auf den Dateinamen passiert außer einem kleinen Wartenmüssen nichts.

Habt Nachsicht mit mir! Freundliche Grüße und Dank für Hilfe.

Dieter Oechsle


----------



## tuxedo (16. Okt 2007)

Was passiert wenn du in einer DOS-Box folgendes probierst:


```
C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\java.exe -jar c:\hier\liegt\mein\programm\geni_install-2.3.4.jar
```

Mach am besten einen Screenshot von der DOS-Box wenn du den Befehl ausgeführt hast. Natürlich "c:\hier\liegt\mein\programm" durch den Pfad zur JAR ersetzen.

- Alex


----------



## Der Müde Joe (16. Okt 2007)

was sagt 

java -version

in der Eingabeaufforderung

was passiert bei

java -jar dingsdaoben.jar

EDIT:
zu langsam


----------



## Dieter Oechsle (23. Okt 2007)

java -version

sagt:

java version "1.5.0_11"
Java(TM) Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_11-b03)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_11-b03, mixed mode)

Bei

java -jar dingsdaoben.jar 

läuft die Installation richtig ab! (Woher soll man das wissen!)

Danke!

Dieter Oechsle


----------



## Murray (23. Okt 2007)

Wenn es mit Doppelklick nicht klappt, dann ist auf deinem System vermutlich eine andere Anwendung (z.B. irgendein Entpacker) mit der Dateiendung ".jar" verknüpft.

//EDIT: Typo


----------



## Gast (23. Okt 2007)

wie wärs, wenn du einfach nen nicht ganz sooo altes betriebssystem installierst? win98 WTF???


----------



## Xams (24. Okt 2007)

Was hat das mit seinem Problem zu tun?
Windows 98 ist alt, aber für die meistens Sachen reicht es doch, wenn man nicht gerade spielen will. Nicht jeder will 150€ für Vista ausgeben.


----------



## Titanpharao (24. Okt 2007)

Sogar XP ist 6Jahre alt und das kann man sich doch mal kaufen  :lol:


----------



## maki (24. Okt 2007)

Falls irgendwer DOS 2 braucht bitte melden..


----------



## tuxedo (24. Okt 2007)

LOL .. DOS 2 ...


----------



## Gast (29. Okt 2007)

Tipp: http://www.jonelo.de/java/jarfix


----------

